# AirPort Express and SoundSticks



## cartomaniac (Jul 9, 2006)

I have Harman Kardon SoundSticks with a USB connection that I want to get to work with AirPort Express with AirTunes so I can listen to music from iTunes. Since the USB port on the AirPort is only for a USB printer, I have to find a way to connect the USB SoundSticks to the line out port (analog/optical digital audio stereo mini jack).

I am thinking I need some kind of stereo mini plug to USB adapter. Any ideas how I can do this or a product that is available? Or is this just impossible with USB SoundSticks?

Thanks.

Kit


----------



## Qion (Jul 9, 2006)

I think that's impossible. As far as I know, more than just raw audio data goes through that USB cord. You also have to factor in software communication and power that the USB port provides. On top of that, I've never seen a USB to mini-jack converter in my life.

EDIT: Out of curiousity I tried to find one. I guess at least a spinoff of your idea is made, such as this: http://cgi.ebay.com/Xitel-Minilink-...1818944QQihZ015QQcategoryZ15056QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## cartomaniac (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks.  I think you are right to say it might be impossible.  I did try using the iMic product (see http://www.griffintechnology.com/products/imic/), but that did not work.

Kit


----------

